# Is it enough?



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not looking to get huge weight gains overnight, i know that aint gonna happen but is this enough to make sure there is enough in me to grow:

Meal 1, 7.30am - Porridge, banana and shake

Meal 2, 10.30am - 3 poached/ scrambled eggs & spaghetti on 2 toast

or 4 egg and ham omellete (is that how you spell it?!)

Meal 3, 2.00pm - 4 egg omellete or pasta with tuna/ham/chicken.

Work out 4.00pm

Meal 4, 6.00pm - Ham/ tuna/ chicken salad sandwich and shake

Meral 5, 8.30pm - Whatever mum cooks!!! Usually a good meal of meat

and veg

Meal 6, 10.30pm - another sandwich or bowl of cereal and shake.

What d'ya reckon? i know i probably need more but not sure what or when.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

how much do you weigh? you probably need more if you're under 13 stone.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks Ok, lots of room for improvement though. Plenty of eggs in there which I like. Is this what you've been eating?

As Warrior said - stats would be useful.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I would say you need to be eating alot more if you want quick weight gain!!

Unless you weigh 10 stone now ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What shakes are you using?

How much Protein/Carbs/Fats do you think you are getting?

Whats the weights of everything in each meal?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm 11 st 4 at the moment and the shake is a muscle and weight gainer from holland and barret i picked up coz they're half price!!!

I'm not looking for quick gains as such, just want to know i'm puuting enough fuel in the engine!!

I know i probably need more, is it simply a case of increasing the portions or adding a couple of specific meals during the day?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

How many calories a day is that bud?

It dont look like enough to me still


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

You need some fruit in there buddy and more veg.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Rosko said:


> I'm 11 st 4 at the moment and the shake is a muscle and weight gainer from holland and barret i picked up coz they're half price!!!
> 
> I'm not looking for quick gains as such, just want to know i'm puuting enough fuel in the engine!!
> 
> I know i probably need more, is it simply a case of increasing the portions or adding a couple of specific meals during the day?


H&B do some good stuff mate, but even at half price there bb supps are C**P.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Rosko said:


> Meal 1, 7.30am - Porridge, banana and shake - Fine. A break down of quantities would be good - maybe add some flaked Almonds to your oats
> 
> Meal 2, 10.30am - 2 poached/ scrambled eggs - Add 3 or 4 egg whites to this
> 
> ...


This might give an idea of some changes you could make. I'd introduce it slowly and be careful with portions.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Cheers boys, you're a big help!! I kinda knew i would have to eat a bit more but compared to what i used to be like (9 st about 2 years ago!!!) is seems like all i do is plan what and when i'm goona eat next! Guess i just gotta chow down a bit more! Oh well, worse things in the world than having to eat more!!

I'm sitting here asking you guys about a healthy diet watching UFC 77 with an ice cold Becks next to me!!! The irony is classic!! thing is i never drink in the week but i swear as i closed the fridge i heard it whisper ''i'm real cold, please drink me!''


----------

